# Is Anyrail ever discoiunted or have special sale pricing?



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Title says it all. Does the Windows 10 version of this program ever have either "special holiday sales" prices or discount price codes available for new purchasers?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not that I know of, at least I've never seen it.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

When you have a good product and sell it at a fair price you have absolutely NO reason to discount it or have a sale. It is not like you can sell add-on modules or accessories that will increase your bottom line.

My advice, if you want this product, do yourself a favor and buy it NOW. 

It you need to design your layout, software is the only way to go. Biggest reason is your modifications are easy to incorporate. And there will be MANY modifications. Just ask anybody that has ever or is currently planning a layout.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

You can try it before you buy it. Some of the best money I've spent on this hobby was Anyrail.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not for new users, no. If you have a previous version that becomes obsolete, then you get a discount on an upgrade license.

As the others have said, this is a quality product at a fair price. Worth every penny.


----------

